# Where are you getting on the ice around Williston



## Perch Tugger (Dec 4, 2008)

I went out to Epping Springbrook Dam on Saturday morning and I couldnt get on the ice at all. I headed home and then decided to go try Trenton Lake I was able to get on the ice there but not able to go where I wanted to go. A co-worker went to Blacktail Dam and he said it was so bad they came back home. Has anyone been able to get on Willy Olson Dam or Kota Ray Dam, I have a 4x4 pick-up but don't like doing more shoveling then fishing. So the question is where are the rest of you guys ice fishing around Williston?


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

If anything you could fish the river. I dont know of any places that dont have a lot of snow but the pumphouse might be the only place that doesnt need a fourwheeler right now.


----------

